# grainy Proform lite



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Got about 30 boxes of proform lite the other day and some of the boxes are really grainy. Not all of the but enough to drive me crazy. no matter what to do it leave grainy streaks. never had this problem before<img smilieid="29" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/censored.gif" border="0"><br>Sands out ok, but tried to use it all on the first coat<br>


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I hear ya. I was using it last year and it was good. Last few months its been nothing but crap. Said F it and just use all USG green top. Proform black also sucks now too. Way too soft and needs to be remixed about half way through. Sometimes I wish they would just keep things the same.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

my favourite CC light all purpose has been seeming yellower and harder to sand time to give pro roc a shot again. it's only now after taping for around four years that i'm starting to become really familiar with muds and notice changes. you develop a relationship with them. you know what to expect, you depend on them and then one day they change on you and nothing is ever the same. then you break up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Black top changed there fomula at the first of the year. why ??:blink:

They even changed the writing on the buckets...the red is the new ..the black is the old..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The Proform multi-use seems to be a bit different than I first remember as well. I still like it though


----------

